# Грубый голос с хрипотцой – главный козырь мужчин



## Mila (6 Янв 2011)

*Женщины более склонны заводить отношения с теми мужчинами, которые являются обладателями грубого голоса с хрипотцой. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты исследований, проведенных американскими учеными.*

В частности, ученые с факультета антропологии университета штата Пенсильвания в США пришли к выводу, что представители сильного пола с глубоким тембром голоса обладают существенными преимуществами перед остальными особями, которые не имеют подобных голосовых данных.

В работе приняли участие 1340 молодых людей в возрасте от 24 до 29 лет. Половина добровольцев имела грубый, чуть с хрипотцой голос, а у других мужчин в голосе прослеживались более высокие интонации. 

Оценка вокала проходила в отношении физического доминирования при различных сценариях знакомств с женщинами. После того, как мужская речь была записана, она прослушивалась дамами. Выяснилось, что большинство женщин склонялись к общению с парнями, у которых в голосе звучала мужественность.

Ведущий специалист профессор Сара Вольф полагает, что такие нотки воспринимаются представительницами слабого пола как сигнал к подчинению, что сложилось исторически на протяжении многих веков.

Результаты научного изыскания показывают, что низкие вокальные данные мужчин имеют большое влияние на привлечение внимания потенциальных партнерш. Таким образом, мужчины с грубыми голосами имеют больше шансов на создание, как семьи, так и краткосрочных сексуальных отношений, считают американские эксперты.

В будущем планируется изучить влияние голосового доминирования на распространенные мужские признаки, такие как рост волос на лице, развитие мускулатуры, роста и наличие определенного уровня тестостерона в крови.


----------



## Drongo (7 Янв 2011)

Да, вот по поводу грубовато-хриплого голоса, вот песня Капелька росы, если закрыть глаза и прослушать песню не смотря на исполнителей, то по голосу представится солидный мужчина, а если смотреть и слушать, то такой голос к внешности исполнителя совсем не подходит.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c386lcZbCXk


----------



## Сашка (7 Янв 2011)

Голос обманчив. не только мужской. Вот к примеру была на одной из местных радиостанций ведущая с просто обалденным голосом, не передать словами, очень мне ее голос нравился. Слушал и представлял себе красивую блондинку с большой грудью... но когда увидел эту ведущую вживую, был, мягко говоря, сильно разочарован.


----------



## Drongo (8 Янв 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> Слушал и представлял себе красивую блондинку с большой грудью...


Видимо поэтому у некоторых ведущих в условии работы оговорено что внешность она не будет демонстрировать, этакая себе тёмная лошадка...


----------



## Сашка (8 Янв 2011)

Если и голос и внешность на уровне - почему бы и не продемонстрировать? Не знаю про такие условия, где оговаривается, что она не будет демонстрировать себя, знаю что при наборе ведущих проводят кастинг на голоса и выбирают нужный типаж.


----------



## Drongo (8 Янв 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> Не знаю про такие условия, где оговаривается


Есть-есть такое, может и не самим обладателем голоса, а работодателем оговаривается такой момент, но такое есть. Правда причина такого нюанса мне неизвестна.


----------



## iskander-k (8 Янв 2011)

Чего-то только одни мужчины отписываются в этой теме ?! А что скажет прекрасная половина ?


----------



## Arbitr (9 Янв 2011)

так все..срочно иду пить холодное пиво.... хрипотца обеспечена ! :


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2011)

голос с хрипотцой знач... а ещё говорят, что курить надо бросать)))


----------



## SNS-amigo (9 Янв 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> но когда увидел эту ведущую вживую, был, мягко говоря, сильно разочарован.


А может она так маскировалась. На работе - серая мышка, а когда надо - шик и блеск. 

Счастье не в количестве соблазнённых пусть даже хрипо-басом женщин, а в качестве отношений с ними. :scaut:


----------



## Arbitr (9 Янв 2011)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Счастье не в количестве соблазнённых пусть даже хрипо-басом женщин, а в качестве отношений с ними


на практике проверил:::???
не согласен!


----------



## Сашка (9 Янв 2011)

сначала нужно найти своего человека (а тут никак без количества), потом уже выстраивать с ней качественные отношения))).


----------



## Arbitr (9 Янв 2011)

ну где о рядом местами да


----------

